# How (and why) to Strip Wash



## Rachel_C

I'm writing this out in a new thread so I can just link to it when people ask. I'm lazy like that :D

*Why would you strip wash?*
Over time, laundry detergent can become trapped in the fibres of your nappies even when you only use the absolute minimum amount to wash them. This can cause the nappies to become less absorbent because they're clogged up with detergent and then they start to leak when they would normally be fine. The trapped detergent also traps bacteria which can start to smell. If you notice that your nappies have a strong smell (sometimes like ammonia*, sometimes just a musty smell, particulary when warm and wet like after half an hour in the tumble dryer) even when they're clean, or they smell bad after only one wee in them, you may have detergent build up. The trapped bacteria can also irritate LO's skin and cause nappy rash.

If your nappies start to smell, suddenly start leaking when they'd normally be fine or LO has unexplained rash, it may be time to strip wash. 
_
*It's pretty normal for night nappies to be whiffy after a full night, but if you can't wash the smell out you may have detergent build up. _

*How do you strip wash?*
There are a couple of different ways to strip wash. Do check the washing instructions for your nappies - some advise against particular methods and using them may invalidate any guarantee on them. As a general rule, I would be happy to do all of the following methods every so often. I wouldn't do the harsher methods (like the ones using vinegar and bicarb, which can shorten the life of bamboo and cotton) unless it was absolutely necessary. If you are finding it necessary to use these methods often, I would work out why - perhaps your washing routine could do with tweaking. I would be happy to use the gentler methods more often. 

*The easiest is the 'Dishwasher Tablet Method':*

Wash your nappies as usual and leave them in the machine.
Add a bog standard dishwasher tablet (no fancy gels or dissolving wrappers) to the drum with the nappies.
Do a good length wash cycle (no quick washes) on 60 degrees C.
Do an extra rinse or two.
Dry the nappies as usual and they're ready to use.
​This is the least thorough of the methods but it is usually enough. This is a good way to prevent build up in the first place so I usually do it every 6 weeks or so. It's very quick and easy and is suitable for PUL and elastic. 

*The next method is the 'Full Dose of Detergent Method':*

You can start with clean or dirty nappies, wet or dry.
Use a full dose of detergent (rather than the small amount you'd normally use) and do a good length wash cycle (no quick washes) on 60 degrees C. 
Rinse, rinse, rinse and keep rinsing until no more detergent bubbles come out in the water. Be prepared for this to take ALL day. You can use cold water.
If it is taking too long or you need the washing machine for something else, you can carry on the rinsing in the bath - run a full bath of cold water (no need to waste hot water) and leave the nappies to soak in it for an hour or more. Swirl them round in the water every now and then. When the washing machine is free again, carry on the rinsing in there. It shouldn't take many more rinses after the soak. 
Once the rinsing is finished, dry the nappies as usual and then they're ready to use.​
This method is really thorough and will normally shift pretty stubborn detergent build up. It takes AGES but it's worth it if your nappies needed it. It is okay for PUL and elastic. 
*
The third method is the 'Washing Up Liquid Method':*

Start with clean nappies.
Soak all nappies in a bath of hot water and washing up liquid overnight.
Next scrub each nappy/insert/liner with neat washing up liquid and a scrubbing brush.
Soak them again overnight.
You can boil inserts and things with no elastic or PUL in water and washing up liquid if you like.
Then rinse them in the machine until no more bubbles come out. This may take until the end of your natural life :rofl:. ​
This is the most thorough way to strip wash but is VERY labour intensive and will take an awfully long time. I would only do this if both other methods have failed you. It is okay for PUL and elastic. 

*The following methods are NOT suitable for items containing PUL*

*The 'Vinegar and Bicarb Wash Method':*
Rinse and spin the nappies in the washing machine.
Leave the nappies in the machine and sprinkle them with bicarbonate of soda. Add a generous glug of vinegar to the conditioner drawer and start a wash. 
As the machine is taking in the water add a glug of vinegar to the detergent drawer too. 
After the wash, do three extra rinses and spins. ​
*The 'Vinegar Soak Method':*
Start with clean nappies.
Soak all items in a 50:50 water and vinegar mix overnight. 
Rinse out the vinegar in the washing machine.​

After each method, if you can hang the nappies to dry in natural light (it doesn't have to be sunny, any daylight or even moonlight will do) it will help remove stains. Note that the actual washing isn't intended to remove stains so you won't suddenly have sparkly white nappies after it. 

The above aren't the only methods and people will have different variations. Please add your tips to this thread if I've missed anything!

*How to avoid having to strip wash*
I suppose, technically, if you're having to strip wash it shows that your washing routine isn't quite right for your nappies. If you are having real problems with stink, leaking or rash I would suggest that you reassess how you're washing them. 

Things to check include:
*Detergent dose - are you using too much? *If you are, it can build up in nappies really quickly and be difficult to strip out (you may need to use the harsher/more time consuming methods to get it out). Generally, 1/4 to 1/3 of the detergent manufacturer's recommended dose should be plenty unless you're using a special nappy detergent in which case you should use the recommended dose. Remember to take into consideration what type of water you have e.g. you will need more in hard water areas. 
*Detergent dose - are you using enough?* If strip washing makes your issues disappear for a short while but then they come back quickly, you might not be using enough detergent to get them clean. Try increasing the dose a little and see if it helps.
*Water/rinsing - how much water does your washing machine use? *Newer machines are very water efficient, which is bad news for nappies because they are more absorbent than normal clothes. To increase the level of water in the wash cycle you can either do a rinse before the wash (turn off the spin if you can, cold water is fine) or you can put a wet towel in the machine with them. If I'm in a hurry, I sometimes pour a couple of litres of water in on top of the nappies rather than doing the rinse. Then use the 'heavy soil'/'super wash' type function for the wash. It should be a good length cycle, quick washes are not sufficient for nappies. After the wash, keep doing extra rinses until no more detergent bubbles come out in the water. You need to check this before the spin as machines often drain any bubbles away at the end so it looks fine even if bubbles were still coming out in the water.
*Temperature - is the wash hot enough? *Many people can successfully wash nappies on 30 degrees all of the time with no issues. However, machines, detergents, nappies, water and babies all vary considerably so if you've checked the other things and are still having problems, try washing on hotter (up to 60 degrees C should be fine for most nappies, do check the label though) or doing a hotter wash every now and then. 
*Detergent type - is it right for your nappies? *Some people wash on low temperatures with non-bio and it's fine but others have problems with this. Try something different if what you normally do isn't working. Make sure you're not using fabric softener on nappies as this will clog them up very quickly. If you do want to soften them, Bold 2in1 apparently uses a different type of softener to other types - it is clay based, which washes out in the rinse unlike other oil based softeners. One UK distributer of nappies (Baba Me, who distribute Cotton Babies nappies - Bumgenius, Flips, Econobums etc) claims that Ecover detergent does not wash out of nappies properly. They have not provided any evidence for this so make of it what you will.

Having said that if you're needing to strip wash you're doing something wrong, I will admit now that I do a dishwasher tablet strip every 6-8 weeks as a preventative measure. I haven't actually needed to do a strip since I started doing this. Before, I was probably stripping nappies once every 6 months using the full dose of detergent method. Although I could probably tweak my washing routine to eliminate the need to strip completely, I think for me it would simply involve doing more rinses, which takes time, water and electricity. It's better all round, for me, to do a quick strip wash every 2 months rather than add more extra rinses every wash. So work out what works for you. If that means stripping every now and then but you're ok with it, go for it!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

This is awesome! Could one do the dishwasher tablet method every 3-4 weeks to prevent buildup??


----------



## Rachel_C

I usually do it every 6-8 weeks to prevent it and haven't had any problems since I started doing this.


----------



## New2Bumps

Fantastic advice and info as always :)x


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Sounds good!!! Thread bookmarked ;)


----------



## fluffpuffin

This is great. Could you add the vinegar method though which can be used for non-PUL items? I find that one handy for my flip inserts and prefolds. I find it more efficient than the others.


----------



## Kaites

Just a little tip, the main ingredient in most dishwasher tablets is sodium carbonate- it's the same thing as washing soda (over here it's marketed as Arm and Hammer and Amaze). Calgon is also another water softener and it has the same effect- increase pH of the wash water and it'll help dissolve hard water deposits and release built up detergent :flower:


----------



## jocie

perfect!! i needed this info! thanks! :)


----------



## Rachel_C

fluffpuffin said:


> This is great. Could you add the vinegar method though which can be used for non-PUL items? I find that one handy for my flip inserts and prefolds. I find it more efficient than the others.

Done. Let me know if you use a different vinegar method!


----------



## lizi

wicked thank you! x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Rachel_C said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> This is great. Could you add the vinegar method though which can be used for non-PUL items? I find that one handy for my flip inserts and prefolds. I find it more efficient than the others.
> 
> Done. Let me know if you use a different vinegar method!Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I do, though I put it through a proper wash cyle without detergent and an extra rinse just to make sure the vinegar is fully removed :thumbup:.


----------



## LockandKey

any recommendations for the dish washer tablets?


----------



## Macmad

This is great, thanks  x


----------



## kintenda

This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## babypowder

Thank you, just what I needed to know! :) x


----------



## Rachel_C

LockandKey said:


> any recommendations for the dish washer tablets?

I just use cheap ones, I think they're Tesco's own brand eco ones. I wouldn't use the gel ones or the ones with dissolving wrappers, just in case they have weird extra ingredients.


----------



## moomin_troll

i was wondering the other day what a strip wash was so thanks for this:D


----------



## sleeping bubs

I will be doing this on the next load of nappies thanks


----------



## jen1604

Excellent advice Rachel :thumbup: We should get this stickyed x


----------



## new bride

Thanks so much, this is going to be so handy x


----------



## jenstar

Good thread well done!

Is it only me, or do you find the type of detergent matters? Personally I find powder as opposed to tabs/ liquid/ gels better for nappy washes because I think powder gets dirty things cleaner, and is easier to measure out small amounts of. That might be of use to anyone who needs to fiddle with their washing routine.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Jenstar there is a thread on clothnappytree about this subject. Powder is much better for your nappies ans your machine and won't leave as much build up.


----------



## Rachel_C

I have read that article too and it makes a lot of sense. However in practice I didn't find any difference between powder and liquid (I normally use liquid), except that I always spill powder all over the floor! Who knows what it's doing to my machine though.


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi Rachel :)
I plan to stripwash and will be getting some dishwasher tablets today. My Q is that I only have cheapie nappies and so can't wash above 40 according to the website. Can I still do the dishwasher tablet method as usual and wash at 40 then do an extra rinse or so?
I'm also going to try using the calgon and switch to powder. I really need to crack this - damn my new washing machine!!!!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lisaf

I've heard I can't use dishwashing soap in my front loader, are the tablets ok to use or will I have to find another method?


----------



## Rachel_C

New2Bumps said:


> Hi Rachel :)
> I plan to stripwash and will be getting some dishwasher tablets today. My Q is that I only have cheapie nappies and so can't wash above 40 according to the website. Can I still do the dishwasher tablet method as usual and wash at 40 then do an extra rinse or so?
> I'm also going to try using the calgon and switch to powder. I really need to crack this - damn my new washing machine!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!

If they were my nappies, I would still strip them at 60. I think 40 would probably work ok-ish but I like to give all nappies an occasional 60 in case there are any bugs lurking in there. I know the cheapies say 40 but I think they're being overcautious - the PUL should still be fine. It's up to you though! 



lisaf said:


> I've heard I can't use dishwashing soap in my front loader, are the tablets ok to use or will I have to find another method?

Is that specific to your particular front loader or advice you've had about front loaders in general? Cos I've never heard that and I have a front loader, as do most UK people. Anyway, all of the methods I mentioned are ok in a normal front loader. I probably wouldn't use much washing up liquid in a front loader because it may get too bubbly and leak, but dishwasher tablets are very different - nowhere near as bubbly!


----------



## Hayley90

this is brilliant rachel, perfect info as ever from you! 

this would be a really useful sticky for in here. x


----------



## lisaf

Rachel_C said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I've heard I can't use dishwashing soap in my front loader, are the tablets ok to use or will I have to find another method?
> 
> Is that specific to your particular front loader or advice you've had about front loaders in general? Cos I've never heard that and I have a front loader, as do most UK people. Anyway, all of the methods I mentioned are ok in a normal front loader. I probably wouldn't use much washing up liquid in a front loader because it may get too bubbly and leak, but dishwasher tablets are very different - nowhere near as bubbly!Click to expand...

I've heard it about frontloaders in general. That you can't use anything too bubbly because it will overflow, void the warranty etc etc.


----------



## Rachel_C

lisaf said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I've heard I can't use dishwashing soap in my front loader, are the tablets ok to use or will I have to find another method?
> 
> Is that specific to your particular front loader or advice you've had about front loaders in general? Cos I've never heard that and I have a front loader, as do most UK people. Anyway, all of the methods I mentioned are ok in a normal front loader. I probably wouldn't use much washing up liquid in a front loader because it may get too bubbly and leak, but dishwasher tablets are very different - nowhere near as bubbly!Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard it about frontloaders in general. That you can't use anything too bubbly because it will overflow, void the warranty etc etc.Click to expand...

I'd just use my common sense. A lot of washing up liquid in the machine probably will overflow but a little squirt will just look funny through the window. When doing the washing up liquid method above, you would rinse a lot of the bubbles out by hand in the bath first anyway. The other methods aren't very bubbly at all.


----------



## Hayley90

Rachel_C said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I've heard I can't use dishwashing soap in my front loader, are the tablets ok to use or will I have to find another method?
> 
> Is that specific to your particular front loader or advice you've had about front loaders in general? Cos I've never heard that and I have a front loader, as do most UK people. Anyway, all of the methods I mentioned are ok in a normal front loader. I probably wouldn't use much washing up liquid in a front loader because it may get too bubbly and leak, but dishwasher tablets are very different - nowhere near as bubbly!Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard it about frontloaders in general. That you can't use anything too bubbly because it will overflow, void the warranty etc etc.Click to expand...
> 
> I'd just use my common sense. A lot of washing up liquid in the machine probably will overflow but a little squirt will just look funny through the window. When doing the washing up liquid method above, you would rinse a lot of the bubbles out by hand in the bath first anyway. The other methods aren't very bubbly at all.Click to expand...

this is correct. the washing up liquid method is rather extreme anyhow, i cant see that being an issue if done correctly. and the dish tablet option worked fine in my machine, even in a soft water area x


----------



## sausages

Rachel, you rock. :)

I wash my cheapies at 60 now and again and they're fine.


----------



## Laucu

Great thread thank you!! 

Just a note on Ecover and why I think it can be bad - it contains soap which causes build-up over time. Bio-D is the same.


----------



## red balloon

Thanks for your great info! I hope you don't mind that I linked to it from my blog... https://learnermummy.com/2011/11/25/everything-i-know-about-washing-cloth-nappies/


----------



## mumeee

Hadn't thought to read this before as always happily used the full dose detergent method the few times it's been needed. However fancied trying the dishwasher tab method. Squeaky clean so far so ta.

Just an aside to the full dose method. I run a 60 wash with detergent and extra rinse then instead if soaking/further rinses, I throw a litre or two of water in the drum (to up the water in the machine) then run a long, cold wash - it's like soaking with extra agitation! Then, I do 3 short rinses and they're usually ready to go. Takes a bit less time than constant rinsing and spinning. If however i strip overnight, i stick on a second long cold wash with a super rinse and that usually does it too.

Just in case people want an alternative to pushing buttons on the machine every 20 minutes


----------



## MadamRose

Ive done a full detergant strip wash and my nappies still dont seem to be coming out smelling clean after it what should i do.


----------



## Rachel_C

Did you definitely complete the strip properly? At what point in the rinse cycle did you check for bubbles in the machine? If it was right at the end, that's too late to check, you need to check while water is still slooshing around, otherwise any water and bubbles may have been drained away in the draining bit towards the end. Maybe if you let us know exactly what you did (how much detergent, what wash cycle, temperature, how many rinses etc) we can see if there's a way to make it work better.

If that doesn't work it could be that the build up is really bad and will take something harsher like a washing up liquid strip instead, but I'd only do that if we can't make a detergent strip work - it can take ages! 

Also, when is it that they don't smell clean? Is it immediately after the strip, like while they're still damp/drying after it? Or is it after the first wee in them? Or after the first normal wash?

Sorry to ask so many questions but the more we know the more we can help.


----------



## MadamRose

i used like a full cup thing of detergant and wash rinsing them for a day and a bit after. and checked for bubbles 3 or 4 times during the last few rinses and there were non.

I was wondering whether its after the washing powder wash has been done or after all the rinses has got the bubbles out they should smeel clean. as im trying another strip wash at the moment,i did it with full detergant and straight after this before the rinses they didnt smell clean,

And normally they dont smell clean as soon as out of the washing machine whilst drying


----------



## Rachel_C

They will smell of detergent straight after the full dose of detergent wash, before the rinses to get it all out. They shouldn't smell bad at that point. After the rinses, they should smell of nothing at all. 

If they smell bad after the detergent wash but before the rinses, they haven't been washed well enough to get rid of build up, so do it again. 

Have you cleaned your machine recently? If the machine has nasty gunk lurking in it, it might not be able to get the nappies clean. If another wash with full detergent doesn't work and you've cleaned the machine (do a 90 degree wash with nothing in it, some people use vinegar I think, Google it!), I would try a different detergent for stripping. I always think of it like shampoo - sometimes it stops washing out properly and switching to another shampoo for a wash gets rid of it. It may be the same with detergent so try another kind. If you use non-bio normally, try bio. 

If none of that works, you're going to have to do a different kind of strip (not the dishwasher tablet one but any of the others should be more thorough).


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh and also, once you do get it sorted and get them clean I would have a really good look at your normal washing routine - build up shouldn't get so bad so there is probably something you can do to elimitate the problem in future.


----------



## LockandKey

I just did a strip wash and used a bit of vinegar in the wash, it worked! Also a friend of mine suggested washing the cloth in the dish washer as it gets hotter than the washing machine, then just clean the dish washer afterwards. lol she is a bit eccentric, I have not done the dish washer trick yet


----------



## Rachel_C

With the dishwasher thing, be careful what you put in there! Cotton or microfibre should be fine but I wouldn't try it with bamboo (it cooks easily) and PUL would be a big no if it gets that hot.


----------



## lisaf

Rachel_C said:


> With the dishwasher thing, be careful what you put in there! Cotton or microfibre should be fine but I wouldn't try it with bamboo (it cooks easily) and PUL would be a big no if it gets that hot.

out of curiosity, what about minky?


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm I think minky would be fine as it's polyester, which I *think* is quite tough (microfibre and fleece are both poly) but I wouldn't put money on it. TBH I would just stick with the washing machine and use the temperature controls - most machines have a boil wash if you really want it hot, but check labels.


----------



## MadamRose

I've mainly got ebay cheapues will vinigar method be ok aa 2 full detergant washs and still smell unclean


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you want to run us through exactly how you're stripping them? Tell us what detergent, how much, what wash cycle, any extra options, temperature, length of the cycle etc? 

I don't think I would risk the covers in a vinegar strip but it's up to you! What bit smells - the inserts and the outers, or are the inserts worse?


----------



## Shabutie

Can I use the full load of detergant on bamboo? 

I've been doing my strip wash so wrong, i've been doing it at 40 not 60 :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

Yes you can use full detergent dose on bamboo, on anything actually.


----------



## MadamRose

Bio detergant also tried non hip before and still same both bits smell but inserts worse. The smell straight after full dose detergant so aibt bothered rinsin yet til the smell goes. Thats why I was thinkin vininger, if not that what would you suggest


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd try doing the inserts and the outers separately - do the outers again with the detergent strip. If they come clean, great, then you can do the inserts with any of the other methods as MF will be fine with whatever you want. Also, how many are you doing at once? I'd do no more than 10 and use the longest possible wash cycle. Sorry if you've already answered this but have you cleaned the machine too?


----------



## Rachel_C

What wash cycle are you using? And what temperature? How long does it take?


----------



## MadamRose

60 wash for cotton and takes about 2 hours and year cleaned machine and emptied thing where exsess water cones out doing about 8 nappys which is 8 nappies 16inserts and 8 liners


----------



## Rachel_C

Ok well I'd try doing the covers on their own, then do some of the harsher methods on the inserts. The build up is probably a lot worse in the inserts as the covers aren't absorbent anyway. Maybe try the washing up liquid method, that won't damage anything that I know of. Or if you want you can try vinegar but I know that's not good for PUL or elastic. It will most likely be fine on the first go but it's your decision :)


----------



## MadamRose

I gonna do viniger method on one lot of inserts with 1 cover to see how cover is if ok will do covers like this too. Really need help with detergant amount for after this. For 8 nappies so 8covers 16inserts and 8liners in 6.5kg machine how much powder


----------



## Rachel_C

Good idea about the vinegar. 

You'd only need a tiny amount of detergent for 8 nappies. For maybe 16 nappies including 2-3 big night nappies I would use 5ml (a teaspoon!) of liquid Persil non-bio. That's one seventh of the recommended amount, so really tiny! Everything is perfectly clean, I do a rinse before and two rinses after the wash, which is a 30 degree superwash (2.5hour) cycle, with the occasonal 60 degree wash. Even with that tiny amount of detergent and the extra rinses, I still need to strip maybe every 3 months but a quick detergent strip works fine. 

So, if you're using powder I don't know how much it would be but I would start by looking at how much the manufacturer says you need for normal soil and divide it by 7. It's easier to tell if they're not clean and rewash them in a bit more if needed, whereas as you've found it can be tricky to get rid of build up, so start with a little and increase it if needed. You need to start with sparkly clean nappies first though. Oh, and I'd say that 8 nappies is half a nappy load, so divide the amount in 2 again. So if it says 120g (sorry if that's way out, I have no idea about powder!), divide by 7, then by 2, giving you a grand total of 8.6g of powder!!!

ETA - I'm quite exact about what I use. For the first time, I'd actually weigh it out! Then I use an old formula scoop to get the same each time, or a spoon or whatever - just make sure you can remember how dull it was :)


----------



## MadamRose

I think it says 120 mls in a cup thing so looking at like 8mls of powder


----------



## Rachel_C

That's what I'd use anyway. If it helps, when I wash mine with 5ml liquid (I think it's more concentrated than the powder), I still see plenty of bubbles in the wash cycle so there's obviously enough detergent in there to bubble up and get stuff clean, so don't worry about how little it seems!


----------



## Huggles

just book-marking the thread. Thanks for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## T8ty

With the dishwasher tablet method do you put everything in the machine... I.e boosters inserts nappies ???Or just nappies.. we had a poo explosion today and im thinking of stripping my nappies tonight?? 

Do you think a normal finish dishwasher tablet is ok .. (cant be bothered to go to tesco to get cheaper ones?) 

Sorry for all the questions.. (brilliant thread btw)!!


----------



## Rachel_C

You put everything in together but start with clean nappies (they're ok to be wet). Any standard tablet should be fine, just avoid gels and stuff.


----------



## T8ty

Excellent thanks very much!!!


----------



## Snuffy

Rachel_C - I have recently created a Facebook group for a small group of friends to talk about cloth bums as apparently mutual friends found it annoying on the main feed :shrug:

The talk has turned to strip washing today and I have tried to link this thread but Facebook won't let me - would you mind if I copy and paste your OP into a document?


----------



## Rachel_C

Of course not. I'm actually working on my cloth nappy blog at the moment too, so it'll be on there in a few days as well :)


----------



## Snuffy

Thank you, you're a star :)


----------



## JessPape

Facebook has BabyandBump.com blocked because of "spam" apparently... LOL... Ive been trying to link a few things but of course it never went though, so i sent a email complaining haha. not that little old me will make a difference but ya.


----------



## katrinalorien

Wonderful thread. Bookmarking for sure. 

My HE washer drains out excess water immediately, so I won't be able to pour water in on top of the diapers. Do you think that the wet towel will be enough?


----------



## Rachel_C

I think a wet towel would be fine and was recommended to me by bumGenius amongst others, so it must be an ok way for those with US HE machines. 

I'd pay the most attention to the rinses before and after though, that's the really important bit.


----------



## katrinalorien

Thanks so much Rachel! You have taken the time to answer all my questions and I really appreciate it.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Help!

I have striped washed using the dishwasher. Method and full dose method with rince all day and my real easy nappies stink of pee still would soaking them in smart nappy sanitizer help? I am planing on changing to either eco balls or eco eggs to stop this happening


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not sure tbh. I normally steer clear of stuff like that but you may as well try! I would probably just do the washing up liquid method if you don't have too many of them.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Only got 3 of them so will give the washing up liquid a go


----------



## Lollycake

I stripped mine using the detergent method this week. The water in the machine was running clear but am thinking I didn't do enough rinses as when I used one of the nappies it got quite smelly after an hour or so (when he had done a wee). What should I do now?? Help please!


----------



## Rachel_C

How many rinses did you do? As a guide, with the full dose of detergent method I think you could quite confidently expect to be doing back to back rinses for a whole day, possibly two! It does depend on when you check the water too, you have to do it when there's been enough agitation to make the water bubble but before it's drained too much away because the bubbles would drain too. I tend to check then when I think it looks clear do another rinse and check that every few minutes - if there are ANY bubbles in that last rinse I keep rinsing.


----------



## Lollycake

I think I did about 5 extra rinses. What's the best thing to do now, will I have to redo it?:dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

I think you would have to yes, or you could try just washing the ones you've used normally then keep rinsing all of them and see if more bubbles come out.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Well McKenzie is now on antibiotic cream for his blisters/infection on his Willy so back in spoises for a few days so I have put all nappies in bath with washing up liquid I must be crazy but something needed to be done then I think I will buy some eco halls


----------



## Lollycake

Rachel_C said:


> I think you would have to yes, or you could try just washing the ones you've used normally then keep rinsing all of them and see if more bubbles come out.

Thanks, will give it another go then. Most of my nappies are Tuttos, can I just strip the inserts (would take up less room in the machine so could perhaps get them all done at the same time)?


----------



## Rachel_C

Lollycake said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I think you would have to yes, or you could try just washing the ones you've used normally then keep rinsing all of them and see if more bubbles come out.
> 
> Thanks, will give it another go then. Most of my nappies are Tuttos, can I just strip the inserts (would take up less room in the machine so could perhaps get them all done at the same time)?Click to expand...

I think I would do them separately - still do the outers but do them quickly just with a dishwasher tablet, then do the inserts all together. I say that because although outers aren't normally absorbent so you don't really need to do them, build up can occur in the elastic which can make it deteriorate over time (that's what bumGenius told me made their elastic go slack so I'd assume it's true for all elastic) and also the outer of Tuttos is minky which could hold some detergent/bacteria too. It wouldn't matter if the outers repelled wee but you don't want them getting smelly.


----------



## Lollycake

Ok, my plan is to strip the inserts today and do the outers tomorrow. They're in the wash now. Just wanted to check, for all the rinses, do they need to be warm water? Do I need to do a rinse&spin or can it just be rinses until the final one?


----------



## Rachel_C

I use cold water to rinse. Every couple of rinses I'd do a spin too, just to get all of the sudsy water out before starting another rinse but most of the time you probably don't need to spin.


----------



## Lollycake

Thanks. Am on the 7th rinse now. Hope it works this time!


----------



## Rachel_C

Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lollycake

Sorry, another question! There are still bubbles during the rinses. Was gonna do one more after this one and then go to bed, but what should I do with the nappies overnight? Will it be bad for the nappies to keep them damp in the machine to continue with the rinses tomorrow?


----------



## Rachel_C

You can leave them in the machine or I sometimes run a cold bath and leave them in there overnight. The extra water will help soak some more bubbles out. Soaking isn't generally recommended but it's ok every now and then.


----------



## Huggles

When I want to rinse my nappies a gazillion times over to strip them of residue I usually just put them on for 2 or 3 really long washes (labelled as cotton washes here) but with no detergent added (i adjust the temp accordingly). That way you don't have to constantly go back every half hour or so to start yet another rinse.


----------



## Marie000

I bought some used diapers and I would like to strip wash them before I start using them. Problem is, my washing machine does not work on hot water (problem with the water intake leaking). Is it possible to strip wash in cold water?
Or should I just add hot water from the tap to the machine when it fills up?


----------



## Rachel_C

Huggles said:


> When I want to rinse my nappies a gazillion times over to strip them of residue I usually just put them on for 2 or 3 really long washes (labelled as cotton washes here) but with no detergent added (i adjust the temp accordingly). That way you don't have to constantly go back every half hour or so to start yet another rinse.

I've been trying that and I've found it doesn't work as well. Two rinses seems better than one long wash, I assume because the first part of the wash doesn't have as much water as a proper rinse. I guess it depends on your machine though. 



Marie000 said:


> I bought some used diapers and I would like to strip wash them before I start using them. Problem is, my washing machine does not work on hot water (problem with the water intake leaking). Is it possible to strip wash in cold water?
> Or should I just add hot water from the tap to the machine when it fills up?

I don't know, I've never tried! I assume the 60 degree thing is to sanitise but it maybe helps lift detergent build up, I'm not sure. You could try in cold water anyway. If you're just stripping them because they're preloved, not because you're having issues with them, I don't suppose it really matters if it's not as thorough as usual.


----------



## Emmy1987

Thanks for this, am strip washing my nappies as we speak, was wondering why they smelt horrible after the first wee (so bad I couldn't smell THREE of her poopy nappies today :dohh:) then I came across this and am strip washing all my inserts! Already they smell a LOT better :thumbup:


----------



## patch2006uk

I've strip washed today too. There were only about 3 stinky inserts, but I figured doing a whole batch would be a good idea anyway-they've been in service for 14 months now!!

There weren't many bubbles coming off them, and we really don't use a lot of detergent. My mom did a load of laundry for us a little time ago and used fabric softener. There were about 3 nappies in that load. Could 1 wash with fabric softener have been enough to cause some hideous smells? I've got no way of knowing which mom washed and whether they're the ones that smell, I just think its a bit of a coincidence that most are fine but a few are ponky.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I'd say it's possible. I would imagine that once the fabric softener was on there if it wasn't stripped out straight away it would then make washing the next lot of detergent out harder, then even harder the next wash and so on until it gets to be a problem. I think it's good that you stripped other nappies too. I know that whenever I've had issues (like when we got back from holiday when I'd been handwashing), the stinky ones made even the others smell a bit after a few washes so they all needed doing.


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladiesI plan on using Bambino Mio brand along with the sanitizer and the mio powder. Does anyone else use these products? Would I be better of hand rinseing the nappies in hot water before washing? I'm new to the cloth nappy systems. Thanks


----------



## patch2006uk

Fingers crossed one attack with a dishwasher tablet works then! :) it's really annoying-the nappies last 3/4 hours absorbency wise, but they stink after about 5 minutes. My mom is known to use a lot of product in her laundry (my dad likes things soft), so I'll definitely have to remind her not to use any if our washing machine breaks down again!


----------



## Rachel_C

tigerlilly said:


> Hi ladiesI plan on using Bambino Mio brand along with the sanitizer and the mio powder. Does anyone else use these products? Would I be better of hand rinseing the nappies in hot water before washing? I'm new to the cloth nappy systems. Thanks

I'd just use your normal detergent (1/4 the normal dose maximum though) rather than buying anything special. IMO the special nappy ones are really just a way for companies to continue making money out of you after you've bought their nappies. If you want to sanitize, just wash at 60 degrees or wash at a lower temp with bio detergent, or wash at 30 normally with an occasional 60 degree wash. Hand rinsing on hot water won't do anything. You could rinse poo off once LO is on solids or formula if you want, but a non-weaned BF baby has poo that can go straight in the machine. Hot water can actually set stains into the fabric so don't do it! Before you do the wash, run a cold rinse in the machine, then do the wash, then two rinses afterwards and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rachel_C

patch2006uk said:


> Fingers crossed one attack with a dishwasher tablet works then! :) it's really annoying-the nappies last 3/4 hours absorbency wise, but they stink after about 5 minutes. My mom is known to use a lot of product in her laundry (my dad likes things soft), so I'll definitely have to remind her not to use any if our washing machine breaks down again!

I used to use loads too. I love the smell of it, the cheaper and more synthetic the better! I could inhale cheap detergent all day :rofl:. Since using cloth nappies I've gradually weaned myself off for everything else too, although bedding is my weakness, it has to smell strongly of detergent!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Would you still do the first rinse if the machine only had wet nappies in it, not dirty? Very infrequent poo-er here! I do do the pre rinse and have no issues but just wondered.


----------



## tigerlilly

Rachel_C said:


> tigerlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladiesI plan on using Bambino Mio brand along with the sanitizer and the mio powder. Does anyone else use these products? Would I be better of hand rinseing the nappies in hot water before washing? I'm new to the cloth nappy systems. Thanks
> 
> I'd just use your normal detergent (1/4 the normal dose maximum though) rather than buying anything special. IMO the special nappy ones are really just a way for companies to continue making money out of you after you've bought their nappies. If you want to sanitize, just wash at 60 degrees or wash at a lower temp with bio detergent, or wash at 30 normally with an occasional 60 degree wash. Hand rinsing on hot water won't do anything. You could rinse poo off once LO is on solids or formula if you want, but a non-weaned BF baby has poo that can go straight in the machine. Hot water can actually set stains into the fabric so don't do it! Before you do the wash, run a cold rinse in the machine, then do the wash, then two rinses afterwards and you'll be fine.Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Rachel_C

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Would you still do the first rinse if the machine only had wet nappies in it, not dirty? Very infrequent poo-er here! I do do the pre rinse and have no issues but just wondered.

Yep, I always do. It gets the nappies properly soaking wet (it's best if you can stop the rinse before the spin) which increases the level of water in the main wash, so that's better for nappies. I didn't do it with our old machine but need to with our newer one as it's too water efficient. Or if I'm in a rush I sometimes pour a few litres of water over the nappies instead.


----------



## Lollycake

If my nappies are a bit smelly after an hour on and are also smelly freshly washed during a tumble dry does that mean I'm using too much or too little detergent? I just stripped them :(


----------



## Rachel_C

Sounds like too much detergent to me. If you weren't using enough you'd probably be able to see and smell the problem straight after a wash before tumble drying. How much detergent do you usually use? Which strip wash method did you use? The dishwasher tablet method is the least thorough so if you used that it's possible it didn't work and you'd need to try a more intensive method.


----------



## Lollycake

Rachel_C said:


> Sounds like too much detergent to me. If you weren't using enough you'd probably be able to see and smell the problem straight after a wash before tumble drying. How much detergent do you usually use? Which strip wash method did you use? The dishwasher tablet method is the least thorough so if you used that it's possible it didn't work and you'd need to try a more intensive method.

I use 50g of soda crystals cos we have very hard water, and I've just switched back to using Surf liquid which I use 5mls of (tsp), before that I was using fairy non bio powder and used less than a tablespoon of it.
First I did the dishwasher tablet, but still had smelly nappies so did the detergent, which I didn't think I had rinsed thoroughly enough so did it again from the beginning. There is a vague smell to my LO's wee (dunno if that's normal!) as I recently noticed when I attempted EC, so I would understand them being smelly after being wee'd in, but was confused last night when I opened the tumble dryer halfway through and there was a bit of a wee smell :(


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm yeah it does sound like build up, although it is normal for wee to smell a bit wee-ish! Is your machine quite new? You might need several rinses per wash if it's quite efficient. Are many of your nappies microfibre? That can be worse at holding onto stink even after stripping. After handwashing recently I had some horrible build up to deal with when we got home from holiday, in the end I had to boil wash them but thankfully it was just stay dry Flip inserts so it was ok. I would probably try the full dose method one more time and do extra rinsing on top of what you think you need, but maybe you'll have to resort to the fairly liquid one or one of the harsher ways.


----------



## Lollycake

Rachel_C said:


> Hmm yeah it does sound like build up, although it is normal for wee to smell a bit wee-ish! Is your machine quite new? You might need several rinses per wash if it's quite efficient. Are many of your nappies microfibre? That can be worse at holding onto stink even after stripping. After handwashing recently I had some horrible build up to deal with when we got home from holiday, in the end I had to boil wash them but thankfully it was just stay dry Flip inserts so it was ok. I would probably try the full dose method one more time and do extra rinsing on top of what you think you need, but maybe you'll have to resort to the fairly liquid one or one of the harsher ways.

I don't think it's particularly new - our flat's rented and it came with it. I usually do 2 or 3 rinses after the main wash, despite the fact I can't see bubbles! Most of my nappies are Tuttos, so bamboo I think. Will try stripping again, thanks!


----------



## Zfbaby

My machine doesn't have a 60 wash only a 50 or 90. Is it better to be safe an go with 50 or will nappies be better on a 90 wash? 
Also when looking at dishwasher tablets I found lots had enzymes and bleaching agents in them. Isn't that bad for nappies?? Didn't buy any yet and too worried I'll wreck them further. And I presume everything goes in the wash, covers, inserts and liners?


----------



## Rachel_C

Don't wash things like PUL or elastic on 90, so you'll have to go with 50.

It will probably invalidate your warranties on nappies if you wash in dishwasher tablets, but so will washing in Persil, Daz, Bold, Fairy... pretty much any 'normal' detergent. Enzymes aren't evil - you should be able to wash nappies in biological detergent - most countries don't even have non-bio. Same with optical brighteners. Things like that do add to wear and tear, but so does washing in anything above 30 degrees, or spinning them on fast, or tumble drying. It's about risk and benefit and only you can judge that. For me, removing detergent build up is important, since not only does it trap bacteria and affect absorbency, bacteria trapped in elastic 'eats' it and can make the elastic go slack. 

The only manufacturer I have seen say anything about dishwasher tablets is Tots Bots, who say they wouldn't do it because they wouldn't want something on their skin that had been washed in them. I think that's a ridiculous bit of logic, since we LICK things that have been washed in the dishwasher :D Last time I checked, they didn't say it would affect the nappies, just the skin thing. I haven't checked manufacturer's websites recently though, so you might want to have a look yourself. Most places do caution against vinegar, boiling, washing soda, natural soap, borax etc though, so if they don't include dishwasher tablets I think they'd be okay, since it's a fairly widely used method now. 

Anyway, if you think you may have build up, I wouldn't use the dishwasher tablet method anyway. It's the least thorough of the methods, better if you think they might be heading towards a problem, but if you have an existing problem it's probably not enough.

And yes, everything gets stripped. I normally find synthetics get build up worst - fleece is quick to get stinky - so definitely include fleece liners.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks Rachel, think I'll try the full dose method. 
I'm willin to do anything to make use cloth work for us. I just don't want anymore leaks or smell. I feel so bad for lo when the. Happens especially if it get on his clothes. 
Think I also need to reevaluate what I think of as a good fit. I notice looking at the photos on here that most people have their nappies coming below babya belly button where as I always have it above. Maybe that's one reason I get leaks.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yes, the fit can be quite different to what you'd expect, and different brands vary too. If the nappy is pulled up too high, it might mean you have the rise on too high a setting on OS nappies, which would also make the leg holes bigger. It'd be worth going down a rise setting and having a lower nappy but a better fit around the legs.


----------



## Huggles

Rachel_C said:


> It's about risk and benefit and only you can judge that. For me, removing detergent build up is important, since not only does it trap bacteria and affect absorbency, bacteria trapped in elastic 'eats' it and can make the elastic go slack.

This is really interesting - i've just had my second nappy lose the elastic in the leg! First one was replaced as it happened just a few months after using it (like 6 months or less), and now it's happened again! (I think it's been a year since the last time) (and funnily enough it's the exact same colour - i only have 2 in that colour!).


----------



## Rachel_C

Huggles said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> It's about risk and benefit and only you can judge that. For me, removing detergent build up is important, since not only does it trap bacteria and affect absorbency, bacteria trapped in elastic 'eats' it and can make the elastic go slack.
> 
> This is really interesting - i've just had my second nappy lose the elastic in the leg! First one was replaced as it happened just a few months after using it (like 6 months or less), and now it's happened again! (I think it's been a year since the last time) (and funnily enough it's the exact same colour - i only have 2 in that colour!).Click to expand...

It was something said to me by Baba Me. They said that if elastic goes immediately or very quickly after purchase it's a manufacturing issue, if it goes gradually or after a while it's a washing issue. 

I'm not sure how much I trust bumGenius advice since their elastic is known to be a bit rubbish, but it still makes sense :)


----------



## ickle pand

Some of the nappies I've bought preloved smell quite strongly of washing powder. Is this a sign that they should be stripped or is it just because it's a different brand to what I use that I notice it?


----------



## Rachel_C

If nappies have been rinsed enough, they shouldn't smell of detergent at all. You do notice it more with a detergent that isn't your usual one, which is why I change detergent every few months so I don't get used to it and stop being able to smell it. I would give them a good thorough strip and try to get rid of the smell if you can - anything left has the potential to cause problems. The detergent I find toughest to shift is Bold - that stuff sticks around for strip wash after strip wash! I assume it's because of the softener which isn't supposed to cause issues as it's clay based (although Bold seemed unwilling or unable to confirm this when I contacted them) but I can't stand the overpowering scent of it so it has to go!


----------



## Jadie

I use the earth choice detergent, I've had no problems so far! Just thought I would share with you ladies! :)


----------



## ickle pand

That's what I thought Rachel. Especially with these being newborn nappies, they maybe weren't used long enough for them to start to cause problems with the last owners but they may with me. Thanks.


----------



## Rachel_C

ickle pand said:


> That's what I thought Rachel. Especially with these being newborn nappies, they maybe weren't used long enough for them to start to cause problems with the last owners but they may with me. Thanks.

Definitely worth a strip then. If the previous owners bought them new, I doubt any build up would have caused permanent damage to elastic so get rid of it now and you should have perfect elastic :) I always like to get rid of previous owner's detergent from preloved stuff like clothes anyway in case LO's skin doesn't agree with it so it's easier to rule things out if there is a problem at any point.


----------



## ickle pand

I like to wash preloved things before I use them anyway so they don't smell wrong :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Well I stripped washed my first batch of nappies yesterday. I used my normal fairy non bio and did about 6 rinses plus a 3 hour soak in the bath. Seems to be good so far. Ds had a bg on for at least 2 hrs and had no leaks and no smell!! Just doing my second load now!
Looking at the fit I think the rise must be set right as any smaller and I have to pull on the nappy to get it to meet up level with the back and then it just pops undone anyway. Still covers his belly button though :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Good news!


----------



## Saki

Just had to say that i laughed so hard at the end of the washing liquid method in the op that my ipad is now covered in tea!!! 

I tried this method once before, was over zealous with how much soap i used and felt likei was rinsing for 3 days! Dishwasher tablet all the way ladies!


----------



## Rachel_C

Saki said:


> Just had to say that i laughed so hard at the end of the washing liquid method in the op that my ipad is now covered in tea!!!
> 
> I tried this method once before, was over zealous with how much soap i used and felt likei was rinsing for 3 days! Dishwasher tablet all the way ladies!

Yep I would definitely try the other methods before resorting to that one!


----------



## Huggles

Zfbaby said:


> Looking at the fit I think the rise must be set right as any smaller and I have to pull on the nappy to get it to meet up level with the back and then it just pops undone anyway. Still covers his belly button though :)

I found the smaller/younger the baby the higher the nappy sits in front. My son's nappy was often up around his belly button in the first few months, but now after a year it sits much lower down.


----------

